# Telemecanique TSX 17



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben einen Kunden mit einer Telemecanique TSX 17 in einer Maschine. Leider haben wir weder Software noch Kabel für die Steuerung. Weiss jemand wo mann das beziehen oder vielleicht auch leihen könnte. 

Im Voraus vielen Dank


----------



## MRT (22 August 2005)

Hallo!

Vielleicht gibt es bei Ebay etwas oder sonst hier
http://www.telemecanique.com/en/index.htm


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 August 2005)

Hallo,
die TsX 17 ist glaube nicht mehr so taufrisch, aber versuch es mal hier:http://www.schneider-electric.de/produkte/automation/


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

Laut Hersteller gibts keine Ersatzteile, Software und kein Support mehr.


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 August 2005)

Hallo,
unter Telemecanique kannst Du aber noch die alten Datenblätter runterladenhttp://www.telemecanique.com/Reposi...group8~EN~DE&L=en&App=?&sort=?&f=?&bd=?&ed=?&
Wenn es an der Soft happert, kannst Du ja mal schauen welche Soft das Ding braucht oder ob das nur über eine Konsole geht, und ich schaue auf meiner "Müllkippe" ob ich da was finde.


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

Die Software und vor allem die Hardware fehlt uns. Wir brauchen das nur für diese eine blöde Maschine. Im Ebay hab ich was gefunden: http://cgi.ebay.de/SPS-Telemecaniqu...ryZ57517QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

aber das ist mit einem Programmiergerät, was die Sache noch umständlicher macht.


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 August 2005)

Hallo,
tja die Lösung mit ebay ist nicht gerade günstig für den OPA, unter Umständen ist ein Austausch nicht das schlechteste. Hier aber was aus der Mottenkiste, das Programmierkabel, wo das rumschwirrt ist  meist auch noch die Soft nah.


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt!!!


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 August 2005)

Hallo,
uuupppps, Du mußt angemeldet sein um oben das Schaltbild  vom Programmierkabel sehen zu können.


----------



## gaisi16745 (22 August 2005)

Hey Du bist gut!!! Wo hast Du das aufgetrieben???


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 August 2005)

Hallo,
wird komplizierter als gedacht habe:
What do I need to program a TSX17?  
Document Number: RESL120467  Revision: 2.0 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Question What do I need to program a TSX17?  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Answer First there are 2 versions of TSX17, version 17-10 and 17-20. 

For the customer that will need to communicate to the TSX17-10, the software is named PL7-1 and the part number is TSXLPL71V5E.
For the customer that will need to communicate to the TSX17-20, the software is named PL7-2 and the part number is TSXLPL72V5E.
For the customer that will need to communicate to both the TSX17-10 and -20, the software part number is TSXLPL712V5E.
For all of these packages you will also need a programming cable, part number TSX17ACCPC. The pinout of this cable is available on FAQ #5805.

Note:
These packages are DOS based and are not supported under Windows 2000 and Windows XP.
You must not run these programs on Computer CPUs that are faster than 500 Mhz. 


Tja PL7-2 hätte ich wohl da, ob es funktioniert weiß ich nicht, vielleicht besser man schreibt das Programm neu, und ersetzt den OPA.


----------



## gaisi16745 (23 August 2005)

Wow!!! Du kniest Dich da voll rein! Danke Dir! Ich hab mir Gestern noch die Demo Version des PL7 heruntergeladen(128mb). Mal schauen was da geht. Ich schau mir heut oder Morgen die Maschine noch mal genau an.


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 August 2005)

Hallo,
das mach ich nicht uneigennützig :lol: , mit Schneider Electric hatte ich noch nicht viel zu tun, mal sehen wie die sich anstellen, bin mit dem technischen Support zu Gange, die sind schon besser drauf, als der Verkauf, morgen früh kontaktiert mich der Herr der den Durchblick bei der TSX17 hat, der wird mich hoffentlich schlau machen.
Leider wirst Du mit deinem Download nicht viel anfangen können.
Werde morgen gleich mal wegem dem Kabel nachfragen, ob das so stimmig ist.

Aber wenn ich das so absehe hat das Programm den Charme wie Step5 V3.0 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
Vieleicht doch rausschmeißen :?:  oder ist das sehr aufwendig :?:
Für das Kabel brauchst Du ja auch noch einen Konverter RS232/RS485 und ein Betriebssystem kleiner als Win 2000 und einen Rechner mit weniger als 500MHZ.


----------



## gaisi16745 (23 August 2005)

Rausschmeisen kommt vorerst nicht in Frage. Die meisten Teile der Maschine Arbeiten wunderbar. Nur ein bereich geht nicht und es währe für uns, die wir die Maschine nicht kennen, hilfreich in das Programm zu schauen. 
Ich Danke Dir auf jeden Fall "Saumässig" für Deine Mithilfe.


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 August 2005)

Hallo,
hast Private Post.


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

*TSX17*

Hallo,
helfen wird der Kundendienst von Schneider Electric, die verleihen Programmiergeräte, fahren Serviceeinsätze, haben Konzepte zur Modernisierung usw.
Einfach 'mal anfragen unter 02102/404-6127 :roll:


----------



## man_of_luck (15 September 2005)

Eventuell koennte die Doku auf dieser Seite jemandem vom Nutzen sein:

http://www.graybar.com/automation/ga_manuals/


MfG

man_of_luck


----------



## mh77 (23 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe hier eine Maschine, in der eine TSX-17-20 (TSX 17 23428) verbaut ist. Nun ist am Programmablauf eine Kleinigkeit zu ändern, also bräuchte ich ein PG oder die Programmiersoftware für diese Steuerung. Leider sind die o.g. Links nicht mehr erreichbar.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch jemanden der ein entsprechendes PG veräußern würde bzw. eine Quelle für die Software kennt.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem RS232/485-selbstbau-Kabel?
Zum Schneider-Service: grundsätzlich kann man dort auch ein PG mieten, da aber abzusehen ist, daß sich die Änderungen über mehrere Wochen hinziehen (es müssen verschiedene Werkstücke / Materialien mit den Änderungen getestet werden) würde die PG-Miete teurer als ein Umbau der Steuerung.

Gruß Martin


----------



## chrisgoossens (24 Januar 2009)

*Kabel und Software TSX17*

Probieren Sie mal Schneider-Electric in Seligenstadt




Anonymous schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wir haben einen Kunden mit einer Telemecanique TSX 17 in einer Maschine. Leider haben wir weder Software noch Kabel für die Steuerung. Weiss jemand wo mann das beziehen oder vielleicht auch leihen könnte.
> 
> Im Voraus vielen Dank


----------

